# Roadster Owners, don't you just love it when.....



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

.......your roof treatment (whatever it is) works really well! 8)


IMG_3691_1 by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr

Autoglym in this case


----------



## SimonBash (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice!

Gtechniq i1 for me, 11 months and counting! :mrgreen:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I have always rated the Autoglym roof kit (not a fan of anything else they do apart from the Engine and Machine Cleaner) but the roof kit tends to last well ... gotta love a beading shot


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks great...got to clean mine on Friday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Check out the post in the how to section at the top of the section


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks great! Is it just the Autoglym stuff you use?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep - the cleaner and treatment kit


----------

